# Rice vinegar vs. rice wine vinegar



## legend_018

I'm looking at some tips on making macaroni salad and was wondering is rice vinegar the sme as rice wine vinegar? I happen to have some rice vinegar in the cabinet.


----------



## Andy M.

That would be fine to use.  Rice vinegar and rice wine vinegar are the same product with different names.


----------



## GotGarlic

There is a difference - rice vinegar is made from rice and rice wine vinegar is made from rice wine. You can use either in your recipe, though. The flavor will be slightly different, but not enough to matter.

Here's more info: The Rice Vinegar/Rice Wine Vinegar Conundrum


----------



## Andy M.

I guess it all depends on the reference you choose.  Vinegars


----------



## jennyema

They're the same. 

In order to make any kind of vinegar you first have to ferment the sugar in something (apples, grapes, rice) into alcohol.

Then you turn the alcohol into acetic acid, making vinegar.

You can start with a grain or fruit that's already taken the first step and been fermented into alcohol.  Cider, sherry, champagne or wine, for instance.

Or you can start with the fruit or grain itself and process it through completely*.  But the rice will, at some point in time during this process, essentially be rice wine.

*  I believe that this was the point in the link Got Gralic provided.


----------



## toni1948

Andy M. said:


> I guess it all depends on the reference you choose. Vinegars


 
     Andy, thank you for the reference.  I bookmarked it.


----------

